# Glow plug light on the dash flashes



## Mistemina

Does anyone know why the light on the dash for the glow plug would stay on for a while and then flash for about 10 secs after starting. It was quite cold out this morning (prob minus a few degrees). We have only just got the vehicle and I have never had a diesel before. There was also a clicking for a few seconds from within the dash. It started and ran ok and the light went off but it should as far as I know normally go out after few secs and then you can start. i panicked and turned it over after about 15 secs of the light staying on and clicking and then I got the flashing.
Has anyone else had this and is it normal?


----------



## rayrecrok

Its normal, I take it is a fiat!.


----------



## Tobysmumndad

*FIAT Ducato glow plug*

Yes, it's normally a 'blink and you've missed it' jobbie, but in these sub-zero temperatures it can take quite a lot longer to go out. I didn't time it this morning, but it seemed something like half a minute.


----------



## Mistemina

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply yes you are right its a Fiat Ducato Hymer 2.5
Thanks that sets my mind at rest. Sould i wait longer and let it go out if it will, or do as I did and start it after about 10 secs?.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Don't quote me on it but I think it is a flame rather than glow plug, but there again I might be talking rubbish.

As long as it starts it will be okay and it will go out when it goes out!.


----------



## Mistemina

Thanks I am not so worried now following your replies it was just the clicking made me panic and turn the key before the light went out.


----------



## hblewett

I believe this can be a sign of a glow plug not working, but I'm no expert on this


----------



## rayrecrok

hblewett said:


> I believe this can be a sign of a glow plug not working, but I'm no expert on this


Hi.
I have just had the van into the garage the week before Christmas for some electrical work, they also checked the glow plug and it was working fine and was exactly like the OP stated, it was they who said it was a flame that it generated.

I have to believe them I know bugger all about engines!


----------



## tinkering

*glo plugs*

Always wait for the Glow Plug light to go out before starting the engine.

The clicking noise you hear will be the relay that activates the Glow Plugs

Les


----------



## rayrecrok

*Re: glo plugs*



tinkering said:


> Always wait for the Glow Plug light to go out before starting the engine.
> 
> The clicking noise you hear will be the relay that activates the Glow Plugs
> 
> Les


Hi.
Thats the rub I wait, and wait, and wait, but it just keeps flashing hence the garage checking it out.

The van will start easily after about 10 secs with the light still flashing for a short time afterwards, then goes out.

I have the same 2.5 engine as the original poster.


----------



## Snelly

Probebly totally unrelated, but our VW does that when a brake light bulb is out. Unfortunetly as yours isnt a VW, it is more likely to be a glow plug or glow plug relay problem if it carrys on flashing after the engine has started.


----------



## rayrecrok

Snelly said:


> Probebly totally unrelated, but our VW does that when a brake light bulb is out. Unfortunetly as yours isnt a VW, it is more likely to be a glow plug or glow plug relay problem if it carrys on flashing after the engine has started.


Hi.
It seems to be temperature related the colder the engine the longer it flashes, in warm weather it just starts and does not flash at all.

Where the van is well below zero it carrys on flashing for a time after the engine starts, but saying that the engine starts no problem.

Spooky!. but there again it is a Fiat. :lol:


----------



## Snelly

Sounds daft, but have you got an owners manual for your mh chassis?? It may shed some light on it in there.


----------



## Mistemina

Thankyou ,yes I have - but it is in German ( I have only had the MH 2 days). I imagine I can request an English printed one - or download one off the internet.


----------



## Snelly

Use google to find a free translator and work with the book, see if you can decode the relevent section?? I know its time consuming, but keeps you out of mischief!


----------



## buffallobill

our 2.5d fiat engine, is the same , in this extreme cold weather it takes a lot longer for glow plug light to out, then i start the engine. 
if i am to eager and try to start before light goes out the engine refuses to fire. patience works better for our old engine.


----------



## Jezport

My van is a 2.8jtd the glow plug light stays on a lot longer when cold but doesn't flash. I always thought that if the glow plug light flashed there was a fault on one of the glow plugs.


----------



## drcotts

Hi
The clicking is part of the silly warning system in older fiats to draw your attantion to the warning light system. You may even have a choke lever on the right hand side of the steeing wheel on the dash. This isnt actually a choke (theres no carburettor) but it advances the diesel fuel pump a bit.

As others have said its perfectly normal so just wait for it to go off and you can start driving whilst you do this. 

Phill


----------

